# 40K Replicas: Chainsword



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As first seen at the New york Comic Con just a few days ago, A company called Triforce, who some people may know as making replics for Gears of War and Mass Effect, have gotten teh rights to and are producing a replica chainsword, based on the one weilded by Captain Titus in the Space Marine video game. 

Limited to 500 to be made, they'll be availble sometime in the first half of 2012 and will cost $650 USD. Before people balk at that price, remember... these are scaled to a size of four feet in length:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll pass thanks. I'll just convert my Stihl and spend the extra 450€ on Necrons. It looks pretty realistic though.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

At that price, it had better be fully functional...


----------



## DarkGodYawgmoth (Jun 12, 2010)

Sadly it doesn't even move =( I saw it there in person. Frankly I like the replica of the Assault rifle from Mass Effect 3 better for the same price. But that's just me (Not that I have the cash for either right now!)


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think that chainsword will ever live up to the greatness of a homemade card board and duct tape chainsword.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that one is sad, doesnt even have the button on the handle to move the chainsword modeled on.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I got the Gears of War 3 Retro Lancer Made by the same company for $100 witch is a fair price for what it is. But i think they are chargeing way to much for a SM Chainsword i would really like to have one but not for that price.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If I had the cash I would buy one but the price tag is a bit much. Phantom would come first for sure.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Curse you lack of a job! If I had the money I would so buy that, I don't care that it's overpriced I want it, it looks so cool!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont think its ornate enough for the scale and the price, im not a larp expert but i have seen some pretty amazing home build chain swords and cos play items that look almost as good at a fraction of the cost. This is part of the problem when companies up scale minis, they forget to add in the details that would be there, even if its just surface texture, the wings on the bird on the pommel should have feathers and be "carved" it wouldnt be just a bland featureless bird, this is an relic and weapon of a space marine not a ganger in a hive world.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, plenty of _functional_ cosplay chainswords around that are extremely impressive.

Now, if it was made of metal and had a functioning blade (even with an electric motor), it'd be worth it.

If it was a genuine replica with a gas motor, shutupandtakemymoney.jpg


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm its too much. Under $200 i'd really consider getting it, but for £400 I expect it to be fully functional and be able to cleave through flesh and bone. I'd pay for that, but not a non-functioning replica. Cheapen it a bit Triforce, then maybe i'll give you my money.


Lord of the Night


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I agree its overpriced... but never the less, it is rather cool still so I thought i'd share it.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

UHUH if I wasn't so lazy as I am.. i would crate a really chainsword  if u put an engine of a chainsaw and remodel the rails of the blades the mage is done


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If I made 6 figures a year I would totally buy it.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

If I made 6 figures, I'd buy the Tau Manta and rub it in everyones face. "Oh this, yeah I have one for every day of the week."

But yeah, it'd be better just to make your own using scrap parts. Now I'm going to start planning on converting a real chainsaw just out of spite. Besides, the sound of the motor revving would be worth it.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> If I made 6 figures a year I would totally buy it.


With a 6 figure income comes a bigger house more expensive car and more debt. Trust me youll find better things to spend it on. Like a porsche........mmm


----------



## Fallen_Veteran (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty cool idea but I think it's a fail when it came to execution.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

true you couldn't execute anyone with that, it looks a little blunt


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fucking being overpriced, that thing is awesome. Ill be getting one.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

> don't think that chainsword will ever live up to the greatness of a homemade card board and duct tape chainsword.


I'l give you ten pounds for one... :biggrin:

TBH that shiny thing does tempt me as a wall piece to go above my BL collection...


----------

